# Some JKD questions! From Tao of JKD



## Corporal Hicks (May 12, 2005)

I'm currently studing the Tao Of Jeet Kune Do and there's some ideas that I dont understand.
What is quick seeing? It states that learning great speed in visual recognition is a basic beginning. Your training should include short, concetrated, daily partice in seeing quickly (awareness drills)
What are these drills and how to a pratice them? 
How can I work on good form and good coordination?

This book is hard to actually "read" since its all concepts. Anybody got any ideas on how I should approach it?

Regards


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> I'm currently studing the Tao Of Jeet Kune Do and there's some ideas that I dont understand.
> What is quick seeing? It states that learning great speed in visual recognition is a basic beginning. Your training should include short, concetrated, daily partice in seeing quickly (awareness drills)
> What are these drills and how to a pratice them?
> How can I work on good form and good coordination?
> ...




i have been reading this book as well, and i understand what you are having trouble with.....

What I do for that kind of training, witch i do everyday, is that i go to a highly populated area such as the mall....and tell myself to look for a certain type of person just with quick glances around he shopping area, and most times they just pop out at you, kinda like a wheres Waldo book.

Hope I gave you some insight.


----------



## achilles (May 13, 2005)

Awareness drills are covered by Chris Kent in several of his productions.  The type you are describing is visual awareness which should be trained along with audio and tactile awareness as well.  Some visual awareness drills I'm fond of are:

1) flash focus mitt drill: as soon as your partner shows a particular line with the pad, you hit it.  This S-R relationship is great for improving timing as well.
2) mirror drill (foot work): as your partner moves, you follow him and maintain the same distance
3) hammer principle drill: a by-product of non-telegraphic hitting is visual awareness.  Your ability to spot your partner's telegraphs will force him to get better which in turn will force you to be more perceptive.
4) open the line drill: when your partner gives you the signal you hit.  This can be something specific like dropping his hand or general like extending a finger.
5) TV drill: as soon as the scene changes throw a strike.  Note: this drill becomes less effective if it is performed on the couch.
6) flashlight drill: wherever the light shines you hit (works well on a bag)

I'm sure there are more but these are the ones I like.  I believe Sifu Inosanto once told me that audio stimuli are very good for improving initiation speed, so you may think of including that as well.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 13, 2005)

I recall reading somewhere that Lee towards the last months/years of his life was working on the Q-S idea. The idea of striking your opponent before he even makes a move and still calling it a defensive strike. Reading your opponent and knowing that he's about to make a strike at you and reacting before he moves a muscle (towards that strike). IMO the quick-seeing idea is reading opponents and knowing them even though it's your first time ever meeting them. To my understanding this can only come through experience. 
Body language is very subtle, tiny inflections of facial muscles, eye twitches, a flaring of the nostrils, muscles tension where they were once relaxed and so on. 
Lee's strikes (punches and kicks) were very fast (in real life... never mind the wonderfully choreographed movies...which he did by the way) because he knew that to defeat an opponent you must be the first to stike the hardest the fastest. 
Being aware and focused on your opponent and looking for these oh so subtle clues to what they are about to do can make a difference. But there is much more to it than just seeing. As Lee had stated once: "The mind is the most powerful weapon of any Martial Artist" <paraphrased  :asian: > Looking at your opponent and seeing their weaknesses and strengths before they exhibit them, knowing when/where/how to strike at these vunerable spots before the opponent can defend them. Strategy in an instant. 
It takes time, it takes hours of practice, it takes dedication. Which is what a good Martial Artist puts into their (respective) art anyway. 
JKD is a philosophy, the "Tao of JKD" is an insight to that philosophy. Just reading it isn't going to help understand it. As you train, practice and live your art the ideas within it will come to light in their own time. 

 :asian:


----------



## Marvin (May 17, 2005)

Remember that the Tao was put together after Bruce Lee's death, so it may or may not be how he wanted the info delivered.

As far as reading it, I don't think it is an all at one time book, Paul Vunak told me to "keep it in the bathroom and read it a little bit at a time".

Marvin


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> As far as reading it, I don't think it is an all at one time book, Paul Vunak told me to "keep it in the bathroom and read it a little bit at a time".
> 
> Marvin




Dude that is so what i do!!  Thats crazy


----------



## Corporal Hicks (May 18, 2005)

Sin said:
			
		

> Dude that is so what i do!! Thats crazy


Great for constipation!!!! Time just flys by!


----------



## IMAA (May 29, 2005)

well perhaps i could help you out... im very familiar w/ the Tao of JKD.  I've been an advid jkd practicioner for quite some time now.  I pretty much understand the Tao and if their are any questions i'd be glad to help the best I can.   The first thing I would say is, if at any way possible if you really want a grasp on what Sijo Lee was trying to preserve or teach you should seek out some instruction from those that know JKD.  Some names would be :

1. Dan Inosanto
2. Steve Golden
3. Patrick Strong
4. Danny Glover
5. Taky or Andy Kimura
6. Paul Vunak
7. Burton Richardson
8. Straght Blast Gym guys.
9. Combative Solution guys.
0. or anyone of these guys peers, students, or insructors.  

This is just a smalll list of names defenitly not everyone that is authorized or highly recommendable just those off the top of my head.

In order to truly understand JKD you should seek JKD as it was intended.


----------

